
Loos, Lewdness, and Literature: Tales from the Boghouse - samclemens
https://publicdomainreview.org/2019/04/17/tales-from-the-boghouse/
======
hprotagonist
related but far, far older: a searchable collection of graffiti from pompeii.

[http://www.pompeiana.org/Resources/Ancient/Graffiti%20from%2...](http://www.pompeiana.org/Resources/Ancient/Graffiti%20from%20Pompeii.htm)

